# Crazy or genius??



## Albert (Apr 5, 2021)

So I had built a melamine enclosure when we first got our Tegu, Nazboo. I had sealed it the best I could unfortunately it has since got water damage and started to rot. So my wife and I went on the hunt to find a pvc or similar enclosure which are very expensive. Looked at the grow tent option and various others then my wife got the idea. We bought a shed! A simple plastic 7x7 shed and set it up in my basement. Its super easy to clean, easy access as I'm not a small guy, seems hold to humidity and heat well. Granted there is at least one downfall so far and that is lack of windows which we do plan to add as well as some plants and possibly a second level of some kind. Its a work in progress but I think we're off to a great start. Let me know what you think and any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Spot the tegu (Apr 22, 2021)

How are you hanging the lights like that i have seen it a couple of times I am curious about that I am starting to make blueprints for the cage I am building.


----------



## Albert (Apr 22, 2021)

Got some small chain from Home Depot or Canadian tire. I can’t quite remember. It was cheap though and powder coated so it shouldn’t rust in the humidity.


----------



## rantology (Apr 22, 2021)

That's an awesome idea! love it

edit: if you ever wanted to try and add some windows to it, I bet you could cut windows into the doors and mount plexiglass panels


----------

